# Freddie, New Forest pony, Reigate area



## letrec_fan (14 June 2011)

Hi there,

I loaned a New Forest pony called Freddie and in christmas 08 he was sold. We had previously been to see him (I think the yard is in the reigate area) but we have now lost the contact details of his new owners. His full name is 'Limited Edition'. I would love to get in contact again (I am sure he is well, though) and see how he is. Any ideas on how to make contact or if anyone knows him that would be great.

Thanks.


----------



## nickslynn (14 June 2011)

If he was registered then try contacting the new forest society.


----------



## flowerlady (14 June 2011)

letrec_fan said:



			Hi there,

I loaned a New Forest pony called Freddie and in christmas 08 he was sold. We had previously been to see him (I think the yard is in the reigate area) but we have now lost the contact details of his new owners. His full name is 'Limited Edition'. I would love to get in contact again (I am sure he is well, though) and see how he is. Any ideas on how to make contact or if anyone knows him that would be great.

Thanks.
		
Click to expand...

Wooooooooooooa  that's weird I bought a horse (not New Forest) registered as Limited Edition' sent him back as he was a total maniac went ballistic for no reason.  Sorry it was just when I saw the name.


----------



## Cuffey (14 June 2011)

No NF pony with that name on NED

Putting in a search for Limited Edition male between heights 128 and 148 this is the only result for a passport

Equine Details - Limited Edition

Date of Birth

Gender Gelding

Colour Black (Brown/ Black)

Height 132cm

Breed Welsh X Dartmoor

Submitted by

Pleasure Horse Society
(ID Passports do not include Pedigree)


----------



## cally6008 (14 June 2011)

Pleasure Horse Society
All passports enquiries now handled by the Horse Passport Agency Ltd.

Horse Passport Agency Ltd
Tel: 0870 2418263


----------



## letrec_fan (15 June 2011)

Hmm, thanks but he was def pure new forest. The only reason I can think that he doesn't come up is because he had a stud prefix and I can't remember it. Something beginning with a P I think. He sired several foals before he was gelded and was part of a stud but the stud closed down I think so he was gelded and sold on.


----------



## JessPickle (16 June 2011)

do you have a picture?


----------



## letrec_fan (16 June 2011)

Hi everyone,

Thanks for all the advice - I emailed the New Forest Pony Society and they found him and the contact details. They have offered to send a letter through to the lady that currently owns him for us. 

Thanks again!

letrec.


----------



## Cuffey (16 June 2011)

letrec_fan said:



			Hi everyone,

Thanks for all the advice - I emailed the New Forest Pony Society and they found him and the contact details. They have offered to send a letter through to the lady that currently owns him for us. 

Thanks again!

letrec.
		
Click to expand...

Not surprised you could not remember the stud name--hopefully this is him--sorry I got it wrong before--it needed an advanced search

Equine Details - Bousaada Limited Edition

Date of Birth

 24-Jul-1999



Gender Gelding

Colour Bay
Height
Sire Name Bousaada Sundance



Dam Name Prima Ballerina



Breed

NEW FOREST PONY



Submitted by

New Forest Pony Breeding & Cattle Society



Studbook/Section

Section A


----------



## letrec_fan (16 June 2011)

Ah, thank you Cuffey. Interesting to know his dam/sires name.


----------



## letrec_fan (16 June 2011)

Just found pictures of his dam - very exciting, but cannot find anything about his sire. Sorry, going a little off track here!


----------



## cally6008 (17 June 2011)

letrec_fan said:



			Just found pictures of his dam - very exciting, but cannot find anything about his sire. Sorry, going a little off track here!
		
Click to expand...

Bousaada Sundance, NFS 38/085(G) - colour unknown, passport shows that he is now a gelding
Born 1996, only 1 progeny, Freddie was born 1999

You could try contacting the New Forest society to see if they have any owner details for Sundance


----------



## cally6008 (17 June 2011)

Bousaada Limited Edition, NFS 42/006(G)
Breeder - Mrs Diane Friend, Woodham, Weybridge, Surrey,


----------



## MOODY (16 February 2012)

Hi
I know this post is quite old but i bred Freddie and his dad and i still own 2 of his daughters, i lost track of him  and would love to know how he is doing if you have any info.


----------



## ester (17 February 2012)

moody if you click on letrec fans name you can send the a private message, they are still actively posting (last posted 13/2) but might not spot this post.


----------



## letrec_fan (18 February 2012)

MOODY said:



			Hi
I know this post is quite old but i bred Freddie and his dad and i still own 2 of his daughters, i lost track of him  and would love to know how he is doing if you have any info.
		
Click to expand...

Hi , I only just saw your post as I was looking for something else! That is amazing to know you bred him - I went to see him not so long ago and he is good.  We had to get the New Forest Pony Society to pass on a letter to his current owners as we lost contact details.


----------

